# Kotori and Pandora



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He passed on yesterday :-(

I honestly cannot know how he died, except that it seemed to have just happened so suddenly. Koti, I'll miss you. So will the others. I'm so sorry you had to go so soon but it seemed that it was simply your time. I hope it was enough that you were loved, little spirit. RIP










And Pandora 

Sweet little gal that she was, she was too curious for her own good . . . she wanted to know what it was like to fly, I guess. I found her on the carpet, beyond helping. RIP Pandy.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

so sorry about them  they where so pretty, i lost a perfect HM girl .she died out of no where


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

They were beautiful! My betta Rainbow was active one day and dead the next.
I still cry about him sometimes because he was my 2nd Betta LOL.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry for your loss 
It sounds like Koti went quickly, but it's a shame about Pandora ... I hope she's happily sailing through the skies in fishy heaven.


----------

